# From Turkey



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Man I have ordered things from all around the world but damn does it take a long time to get something from Turkey  


I have no doubt it's coming.



Anyone ever order anything from this country??



Shawn


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Good morning Shawn - No never ordered anything directly from Turkey. Hope you get it soon and it's what you want!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Charles said:


> Good morning Shawn - No never ordered anything directly from Turkey. Hope you get it soon and it's what you want!


Yeah I'm sure it will arrive soon enough. I can't say what it is though  but I don't think a certain person will be upset about receiving it.

Just the first time I have had something take this long & wondered how many have been this route.

Shawn


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

My one order from Poland took a long time. About five months! An order from Australia took almost 3 months once (by boat).

I hope you don't have my luck


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

designwise1 said:


> My one order from Poland took a long time. About five months! An order from Australia took almost 3 months once (by boat).
> 
> I hope you don't have my luck


Dude I hope it doesn't take that damn long 

That will suck if it's not here within 2 weeks, already been 1 1/2 since ordered.

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Anyone ever order anything from this country??
> Shawn


just some "stuffing". doesn't take but a few hours in the oven...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> just some "stuffing". doesn't take but a few hours in the oven...


:r Maybe I should have went that route. My damn Turkey is being difficult 

Shawn


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

WHy don't you pick the order up yourself.

It will be fun, just like _*Midnight Express*_!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, WHOS GOING WITH ME

Could you imagine? Just walking in, hi I placed an order from the US and was in the area so I thought I'd drop by :r

Shawn


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll bring the gravy!!:z


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

burninator said:


> I'll bring the gravy!!:z


I'll alert the Turkish Autorities for you. :w

Enjoy the Body Cavity Search!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I'll alert the Turkish Autorities for you. :w
> 
> Enjoy the Body Cavity Search!!!


Turkey, gravy, and a body cavity search?!

Christmas done come early!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I'll alert the Turkish Autorities for you. :w
> 
> Enjoy the Body Cavity Search!!!


That's just wrong man, maybe I'll take those 2 English bastids Chris & Lumpy. I'll sneak on by while they are being probed :r

Shawn


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I am aware about that I am posting to a really old thread.
But I want you to know that importing and exporting from or to Turkey is forbidden.
There is no way to do it legally. 
That may be the reason why it takes really long times even fails.

If anyone wants something from Turkey, just let me know. I live in Istanbul-Turkey. And it will be a pleasure for me to do whatever I can.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

afcnd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am aware about that I am posting to a really old thread.
> But I want you to know that importing and exporting from or to Turkey is forbidden.
> ...


I find this disingenuous as it is certainly legal to import or export items from Turkey. Certain items have duties, and only antiques and carpets will need additional Customs review.

When purchasing items from Turkey, it normally takes 2-weeks, possibly 3 to reach my home in California.


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

CWL said:


> I find this disingenuous as it is certainly legal to import or export items from Turkey. Certain items have duties, and only antiques and carpets will need additional Customs review.
> 
> When purchasing items from Turkey, it normally takes 2-weeks, possibly 3 to reach my home in California.


Thanks for your interest 

In fact, I read import/export terms about a year ago. Maybe I need to check it again. 
It was written that importing and exporting cigars is completely forbidden for everyone except some manufacturers in Turkey. 
I think that government tries to keep it monopolized.

I will check the terms soon and write it here :yo:

*edit: *
I found the latest document about that which is published in 2002.
*
The original text:*
(Ek fıkra:24/08/2005-25916 s.R.G. Yön/6.md)İşyerlerinden veya sanal bir işyerinden internet, televizyon, faks ve telefon gibi elektronik ticaret araçları kullanılarak her türlü tütün mamulü ve alkollü içki satışı ve bu yöntemle satılan ürünün kapıda teslim edilmesi şeklindeki uygulamalar yapılamaz.

*It means:*
It is forbidden to buy or ship any kind of tobacco or alcohol goods in electronic environment such as internet, television, fax and telephone.

*By the way, there is another point as:*
(2) İthal edilecek puro ve sigarilloların birim paket ve grupman ambalajları üzerinde "TAPDK izniyle ithal edilmiştir." ibaresinin yazılması zorunludur.

*means: *Cigars and cigarillos that are being exported, must have a tag on them which means "EXPORTED WITH TAPDK'S license"

that means, if the goods(tobaccos) you imported from turkey do not have this tag on them, that means they were exported illegally. In this situation, if someone in customs notices it, exporting will be blocked. That means that there is no guarantee that your import will be troubleless (if there is no TAPDK tag on the item).

However, I am pretty sure about illegal tobacco imports and exports are being done so much in Turkey. It is all about the chance. Also some people who do this business, have some people who work in customs office. So, their business is becoming easier.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, I don't dispute tobacco or alcohol restrictions.

I think that most people that visit here are talking about buying Meerschaum pipes directly from Turkey.

I have purchased meerschaum as well as hammer-tin coffee sets and even a Fez to go with my smoking jacket without any problems.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be sure to let Altinok and IMP know they're breaking the law; they may not know. On the other hand, I think I'll pass...don't want them thinking I'm a crackpot and turning down my orders!


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

From what I remember, Turkey bans the export of unfinished Meerschaum to benefit it's own craftsmen.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I had no problems getting my Altinok meer from there. Then again, I'm not in the US.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

CWL said:


> I find this disingenuous as it is certainly legal to import or export items from Turkey. Certain items have duties, and only antiques and carpets will need additional Customs review.
> 
> When purchasing items from Turkey, it normally takes 2-weeks, possibly 3 to reach my home in California.


Yep! Now from the perspective of what is important to pipesmokers, meerschaum block cannot be exported from Turkey but finished meerschaum pipes certainly can. I've purchased several that had to be sent from Turkey.


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

I do not think that there is a restriction for exporting or importing meerschaums.
I think that even the unfinished ones can be imported and exported.
There is only a restriction for importing* CIGARS, CIGARILLOS, CIGARETTES and so on*,that is- finished smokable products, without having TAPDK's official license.

It is not hard to get TAPDK's license for cigarettes and even for some cigarillos. 
In Turkey's duty free shops it is extremely easy to find a lot of cuban, nicaraguan, dominican and other cigar brands.
I do not know whether cohiba produces cigarillos but if they do, it would possibly be impossible to find in regular stores in Turkey.

Turkey tries to keep its friendship excellent with USA. Maybe that might be one of the base points of these restrictions. However, cuban products are not the ones which are being blocked.

I also do not think that Turkey is trying to boost its tobacco producers (especially cigar producers) market share and turnover with these restrictions. Everybody knows and tells -for a million times in a day- that Turkey is not proper for growing tobaccos because of its climate.

There is a incomprehensible situation. There are only a few places that sell premium cuban cigars and others. Also that is a real profitable and fun business, in addition it does not need huge capitals to build. 
Getting the license should be really really hard from TAPDK for that business. That may explain what is going on.

Briefly, if I want to buy some cigars online from another country, all the guarantee I have is my luck, my chance. 
Maybe I can be more lucky if I contact with one of these authorized stores. But if I order these things personally, and someone in customs(Turkey) notices the content of the package during shipping, it can be easily said that it would be impossible for me to get them back from these officers. Probably they would tell me that this is illegal and they levied them. And then they would take them home to smoke.


----------

